# 2009 Space Hulk for Sale



## general

Hi heretics,

I have a 2009 space hulk set that I am selling. It was used once, and all the parts are still present. As it doesn't get used I thought I would sell it to someone who would get more use out of it than I do. In excellent condition, only damage is to the little droid/robot. Since first use the miniatures have been carefully packed in boxes and wrapped in tissue paper for protection.

I'm afraid my camera is broken so I haven't got pictures, but hopefully I'll be able to sort some soon.

I'm asking £100, but am open to sensible offers. The item can be posted, but it is very heavy which would add to the price, I would need to have payment in my account before I could post it (recorded/tracked if requested). Based in the Bristol/Bath area (UK).

If interested please PM me, and I will try to get pictures to you that way if I haven't been able to upload any.

Thanks

General


----------

